# Fast Forward Carbon Wheels



## johnrturner (Oct 15, 2008)

Has anyone ridden Fast Forward wheels (FFW)?

I have found the F5R carbon wheels with DT 190 hubs to be priced equal to or below ZIPP, Easton, and Reynolds at $1,792. The F5R wheels with DT 240's are priced even less at around $1,400. 

With the 190 hubs I don't see how these wheels can compare to either the ZIPP, Easton or Reynolds wheels. The carbon rims are made out of what FFW call TC35 material - Is anyone familiar with this material or process?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

ffwd use gigantex rims

the f5r is a very good wheelset, the price is unreal


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I am also thinking about FFWD wheels they seem like a great wheel at a really good price but I really haven't heard much about them. 

Anyone???


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have been waiting months for the F6R-c 240s (clincher) ... waiting on the Canadian distributor to get stock. [next week they say]

The Gigantex rim statement has been refuted previously -- it may have been on Weight Weenies. 

Is the 190 really worth almost $400 more than the 240 ?
cheers


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

4cmd3 said:


> Is the 190 really worth almost $400 more than the 240 ?
> cheers


Probably not. Ceramic is really “my pen15 is bigger” and the weight isn’t really important rotating weight. It’s rotating in the very strict sense, but it’s truly negligible.


----------



## coupon (Oct 14, 2009)

FFWD is a company that will standby there warranty. I have my F5R front crack, because of the overheat issue. But they are happy to replace it with a set of new rim. Given we are working around their scehdule.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Any additional info, usage updates or reviews on the FFWD F6C-c 240's or 190's?


----------

